
Causal Inference: What If [pdf] - Anon84
https://cdn1.sph.harvard.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/1268/2020/01/ci_hernanrobins_21jan20.pdf
======
iron0013
Highly recommended! This book is relatively easy to understand, and guides the
reader toward the practical application of causal concepts, eg in the realm of
epidemiological research.

Judea Pearl’s book, by the way, accomplishes neither of those things (although
it certainly is proof that he’s very smart).

